# What Happened To The Tivo App On The Amazon FireStick?



## Bobby-Tivo (Mar 13, 2006)

It stopped letting me login, now it has disappeared from the app store. Any idea why they stopped supporting this?


----------



## Bobby-Tivo (Mar 13, 2006)

Bobby-Tivo said:


> It stopped letting me login, now it has disappeared from the app store. Any idea why they stopped supporting this?


 Found the answer: Tivo retires Amazon Fire TV app with new one in the works


----------



## caughey (May 26, 2007)

"new one in the works" -- I'll start holding my breath now.


----------



## Bobby-Tivo (Mar 13, 2006)

caughey said:


> "new one in the works" -- I'll start holding my breath now.


Suicide:dizzy: is NOT the answer. :tonguewink:


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Sideload the android app instead.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

caughey said:


> "new one in the works" -- I'll start holding my breath now.


Ha! Well, TiVo did just announce a new platform that they will license to cable operators which will allow subscribers to use upcoming TiVo apps (with the new Hydra UI) on their own Apple TV, Fire TV and Android TV retail streaming devices to access the cable provider's IP services -- linear IPTV channels, IP VOD, cloud DVR -- from their servers. It sounds like the platform will also allow for the operator to deploy their own branded STB running the new TiVo app atop an Android TV or Linux OS, which I assume would be necessary for operators that have yet to fully switch from QAM to IPTV. (The STBs they deploy would contain the QAM tuners.) I'm guessing that, in such a scenario, the TiVo app on a retail device would essentially act like a TiVo Mini, fetching QAM-based TV from the main STB running Android TV or Linux.

The question for existing retail owners is whether these new TiVo apps for Apple TV, Fire TV and Android TV would also recognize and work with current TiVo Bolts, Roamios, etc., to fetch live and locally recorded TV. Given that TiVo Ted has said that they're _replacing_ the old Fire TV app -- which was intended for and used by retail TiVo owners -- I'm guessing that these new apps will do that. If so, I wonder how much TiVo will charge for the app. It was one thing to provide a rough beta project like the old Fire TV app for free but these new apps will have to be slick. If they could essentially replace a TiVo Mini, I would think TiVo would charge *something* for the app. Otherwise, sales of their new $180 Mini Vox will crater.


----------



## Bobby-Tivo (Mar 13, 2006)

jrtroo said:


> Sideload the android app instead.


Side loading the android app doesn't work, at least it didn't when I tried it last. They might have updated it since then, I'll give it a try today if I can, if not then this weekend.

*UPDATE: I just tried it, it's a no-go. It just force closes. I even installed Play services & the Play store because some apps won't run without one or both of them, it still force closed.*


----------



## rdrrepair (Nov 24, 2006)

TiVo_Ted said:


> The Fire TV app was created as an experiment in 2015 and mostly forgotten. The engineer who built it left the company and we shifted our engineering focus onto a new, cross-platform code base which will allow us to release apps for a variety of streaming adapters and connected TV's. A few weeks ago the security certificate for this old app timed out and the app expired. So far, we have not been able to recreate the app as it existed 2 years ago, and we aren't ready to release a version on the new code base yet.


 They're working on it, soon I hope. Tivo has discontinued use of Tivo App for Fire TV


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

NashGuy said:


> Ha! Well, TiVo did just announce a new platform that they will license to cable operators which will allow subscribers to use upcoming TiVo apps (with the new Hydra UI) on their own Apple TV, Fire TV and Android TV retail streaming devices to access the cable provider's IP services -- linear IPTV channels, IP VOD, cloud DVR -- from their servers. It sounds like the platform will also allow for the operator to deploy their own branded STB running the new TiVo app atop an Android TV or Linux OS, which I assume would be necessary for operators that have yet to fully switch from QAM to IPTV. (The STBs they deploy would contain the QAM tuners.) I'm guessing that, in such a scenario, the TiVo app on a retail device would essentially act like a TiVo Mini, fetching QAM-based TV from the main STB running Android TV or Linux.
> 
> The question for existing retail owners is whether these new TiVo apps for Apple TV, Fire TV and Android TV would also recognize and work with current TiVo Bolts, Roamios, etc., to fetch live and locally recorded TV. Given that TiVo Ted has said that they're _replacing_ the old Fire TV app -- which was intended for and used by retail TiVo owners -- I'm guessing that these new apps will do that. If so, I wonder how much TiVo will charge for the app. It was one thing to provide a rough beta project like the old Fire TV app for free but these new apps will have to be slick. If they could essentially replace a TiVo Mini, I would think TiVo would charge *something* for the app. Otherwise, sales of their new $180 Mini Vox will crater.


that's just one opinion they probably will be free in the app store


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

ajwees41 said:


> that's just one opinion they probably will be free in the app store


We'll see. Could be totally free but I don't know why TiVo would do that. If I were them, I'd make the app free to install, with free program guide, but to access live or recorded TV from a Tivo (ie, function like a Mini), I'd charge $5 a month with the first week free.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

NashGuy said:


> We'll see. Could be totally free but I don't know why TiVo would do that. If I were them, I'd make the app free to install, with free program guide, but to access live or recorded TV from a Tivo (ie, function like a Mini), I'd charge $5 a month with the first week free.


Why? It's already "free" to view recorded shows on iOS, Android or any browser via online.tivo.com


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

moyekj said:


> Why? It's already "free" to view recorded shows on iOS, Android or any browser via online.tivo.com


Lots of stuff is free to do on mobile but not on the big screen. With pay TV providers, you can typically use their app to watch your stuff on multiple phones and tablets for free but they'll charge you to do that per TV.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

NashGuy said:


> Lots of stuff is free to do on mobile but not on the big screen. With pay TV providers, you can typically use their app to watch your stuff on multiple phones and tablets for free but they'll charge you to do that per TV.


But an app is more like a mini, which is one time purchase.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

TonyD79 said:


> But an app is more like a mini, which is one time purchase.


Yes, for awhile now Minis have been a one-time purchase with lifetime service. But that wasn't originally the case, was it? At any rate, regardless of *how* Tivo decides to monetize their new apps, it seems likely to me that they *will* do so. Why leave money on the table and hurt sales of the Mini by giving pretty much the same functionality away for free?


----------



## rdrrepair (Nov 24, 2006)

NashGuy said:


> At any rate, regardless of *how* Tivo decides to monetize their new apps, it seems likely to me that they *will* do so. Why leave money on the table and hurt sales of the Mini by giving pretty much the same functionality away for free?


 Yes, if it streams live tv like the mini then I could see it hurting sales. If I could buy a "mini like" device that would stream live tv outside of the house too I would purchase that product. But actively paying a monthly fee for using an app on my device... Maybe a one-time fee for the app as someone did get paid to make it. IDK, I guess it depends what this app could do. It will be interesting to see what happens.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

NashGuy said:


> Yes, for awhile now Minis have been a one-time purchase with lifetime service. But that wasn't originally the case, was it? At any rate, regardless of *how* Tivo decides to monetize their new apps, it seems likely to me that they *will* do so. Why leave money on the table and hurt sales of the Mini by giving pretty much the same functionality away for free?


True, but they really don't make much on the mini now since it is a one time purchase and not very expensive. Deduct hardware manufacturing, stocking and maintenance and there isn't a lot left. So, sell the app fo something like $19.99 and you are good to go.

If the app needs a tuner, then you focus your sales on the hub.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

A Mini is way better than this app, just buy one.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

slowbiscuit said:


> A Mini is way better than this app, just buy one.


Totally agree on this. Apps will always be clunky and slower. And probably missing some features.

The only plus the app could have is if you can use it reliably outside the home or inside via WiFi.


----------



## Pacomartin (Jun 11, 2013)

NashGuy said:


> Why leave money on the table and hurt sales of the Mini by giving pretty much the same functionality away for free?


I think you are thinking of retail. What if you make the app functional only for cable companies? What if you strip all the interfaces off of your TiVo and include a modem and router.

The cable company would simply have to run coaxial cable into the home, and set up the box right by the point of entry. The customer would purchase Amazon fire sticks for each TV and/or run ethernet cable if he has poor wifi. Think how much faster installation and malfunction truck rolls would be for the cable company.

My Pace MG1 TiVo DVR box already has a DOCSIS 3.0 Cable Modem with 8 downstream x 4 upstream bonded channels. RCN doesn't use it (I suspect because of limited number of channels).

Interfaces (Back Panel)
1 x HDMI 1.4 Audio/Video out with HDCP copy protection
Dual switched HDMI inputs
Component Video RCA output (Y, Pb, Pr)
Composite Video Output
L/R RCA Stereo Output
5.1 Digital Audio Optical (S/PDIF) output
5.1 Digital Audio RCA (S/PDIF) output
2 x USB 2.0 ports
1 x 10/100 Ethernet port
SD card slot for Time Shift Buffer
eSATA port for external HDD support
Optional IEEE 1394 port


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

I'm not sure what I'm missing here, but today I used the Fire TV Tivo app to watch my Tivo Roamio on a TV in another room. my Roamio and Fire TV are both in my house on the same ethernet network (in different rooms) , so is only out of home viewing dead?
if so, is there any method to watch on a TV not in your home on any device?


----------



## rdrrepair (Nov 24, 2006)

tivoknucklehead said:


> I'm not sure what I'm missing here, but today I used the Fire TV Tivo app to watch my Tivo Roamio on a TV in another room. my Roamio and Fire TV are both in my house on the same ethernet network (in different rooms) , so is only out of home viewing dead?
> if so, is there any method to watch on a TV not in your home on any device?


I've just tried FireStick and cannot report the same as you. I never deleted my app hoping that it would start working. I also have changed my password on the TiVo website and changed it on the stick too. I'm on my home network.


----------



## tampa8 (Jan 26, 2016)

tivoknucklehead said:


> I'm not sure what I'm missing here, but today I used the Fire TV Tivo app to watch my Tivo Roamio on a TV in another room. my Roamio and Fire TV are both in my house on the same ethernet network (in different rooms) , so is only out of home viewing dead?
> if so, is there any method to watch on a TV not in your home on any device?


Well like the others the app on my FireStick no longer works period, in or out of house. They disabled it and you can't get past the sign in. It did work in or out. I am surprised you can sign in and use it can you show a picture of it working and the sign in screen?
And yes you can use a mobile device and send it to a TV you are watching at a another location using Chromecast and using the casting option from the Google Home (Chromecast) app itself. Works fine for me.


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

tampa8 said:


> Well like the others the app on my FireStick no longer works period, in or out of house. They disabled it and you can't get past the sign in. It did work in or out. I am surprised you can sign in and use it can you show a picture of it working and the sign in screen?
> And yes you can use a mobile device and send it to a TV you are watching at a another location using Chromecast and using the casting option from the Google Home (Chromecast) app itself. Works fine for me.


Let me clarify. I am using a Fire TV box, not a firestick. not sure if that matters or not, but the Tivo app on my Fire TV works inside my house, used it as recently as today


----------



## cbrrider (Feb 2, 2005)

tivoknucklehead said:


> Let me clarify. I am using a Fire TV box, not a firestick. not sure if that matters or not, but the Tivo app on my Fire TV works inside my house, used it as recently as today


Not able to sign in on Fire TV since November. As per @TiVoTed, the security certificate expired and was not renewed.

Your Fire TV is a unicorn.


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

cbrrider said:


> Not able to sign in on Fire TV since November. As per @TiVoTed, the security certificate expired and was not renewed.
> 
> Your Fire TV is a unicorn.


wow that is crazy. I'll see how long I can milk it


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

Pacomartin said:


> I think you are thinking of retail. What if you make the app functional only for cable companies? What if you strip all the interfaces off of your TiVo and include a modem and router.


Yes, I was definitely thinking of retail. (I know you have a TiVo supplied by your cable company but I believe the great majority of folks on this forum are retail TiVo owners.) Who knows, maybe TiVo's plans for their new apps are along the lines of what you're thinking but, since TiVoTed posted something about it here on a thread, I assume that the apps will be available to retail owners. We'll see...


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

TonyD79 said:


> True, but they really don't make much on the mini now since it is a one time purchase and not very expensive. Deduct hardware manufacturing, stocking and maintenance and there isn't a lot left. So, sell the app fo something like $19.99 and you are good to go.
> 
> If the app needs a tuner, then you focus your sales on the hub.


Yeah, that sounds reasonable -- sell the app for a one-time charge that gives TiVo a profit margin equal to what they make on the sale of a Mini Vox. (They no longer sell the Mini.)


----------



## SteveDC (Jun 12, 2015)

GOD DAMN Mo Fos !!!!

I bought my Firestick ENTIRELY for Tivo on a TV in the yard!!! Just tried today and PoS won't launch.

They are REALLY Pi$$ing me off these days. Hydra is a disaster and now this !!??

I am getting REALLY close to dumping Tivo. Shame since I thought they were heading in the right direction a while back integrating apps etc... The Bolt WAS great until Hydra cluster F!!!

I am really getting sick of companies removing features from products I have bought.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Really?!? The user experience on that was terrible, as was the picture quality. It never got out of beta, so you took a risk and lost. But, you must not use it often as this happened several months ago.


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

FWIW, they're going to release new mobile apps sometime in the next few months ("spring")...but I've no idea if they're thinking about targeting Amazon Fire devices (stick, tablets, etc.). My understanding is that the old(expired) Fire app was a side-project of just one guy who's not with the company any longer.


TiVo_Ted said:


> As you say, this is not really an Android thread. That said, the issues you point out are common to iOS and Android. Our 3.X mobile code base is not great, and we have stopped most development on it and are readying a release on an entirely new cross platform code base. This will be version 4.X when we release, targeting spring.
> ...
> We have a bunch of people working on mobile now, so I'm hoping we can really improve quality and reliability throughout the next few releases.


----------



## mrsean (May 15, 2006)

NashGuy said:


> Yeah, that sounds reasonable -- sell the app for a one-time charge that gives TiVo a profit margin equal to what they make on the sale of a Mini Vox. (They no longer sell the Mini.)


I don't think this is a good idea. No one (that I know of) else charges for their companion app.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

mrsean said:


> I don't think this is a good idea. No one (that I know of) else charges for their companion app.


Slingplayer always has.

I for one would not mind a reasonable charge for Tivo - Android version that also runs on Amazon Fire. If it actually worked.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

Pacomartin said:


> I think you are thinking of retail. What if you make the app functional only for cable companies? What if you strip all the interfaces off of your TiVo and include a modem and router.
> 
> The cable company would simply have to run coaxial cable into the home, and set up the box right by the point of entry. The customer would purchase Amazon fire sticks for each TV and/or run ethernet cable if he has poor wifi. Think how much faster installation and malfunction truck rolls would be for the cable company.
> 
> ...


 Plus a 2TB hard drive and external HDD support through esata. nice unit!


----------



## jkudlacz (Jan 21, 2009)

gonzotek said:


> FWIW, they're going to release new mobile apps sometime in the next few months ("spring")...but I've no idea if they're thinking about targeting Amazon Fire devices (stick, tablets, etc.). My understanding is that the old(expired) Fire app was a side-project of just one guy who's not with the company any longer.


OK, so I guess Spring has passed, Summer is almost over so will it show up in Fall now?


----------



## wizwor (Dec 18, 2013)

slowbiscuit said:


> A Mini is way better than this app, just buy one.


Maybe. I can tell you that my Minis lose connectivity on a regular basis. So much so, that I simply power down the Mini, power down the TiVo, power up the TiVo, then wait for it to come up and power up the Mini. Maybe the apps will too if TiVo manages to get their 'call home' crap in the app.

As for price, TiVo will get as much as they can. If they can get away with a monthly fee, count on it. That's how the Mini started out. If not, maybe ads or a one time purchase price. They are not a charity, afterall.

Personally, I am not enamored of any of the streaming devices. For OTA, at least, a Roamio is the best value -- especially on promotion. After that, except for the connectivity issues, the Mini is head and shoulders above the streaming devices. That said, I have a couple TCL Roku televisions and I would pay a reasonable ONE TIME fee to install a TiVo app that would provide TiVo Mini functionality.

In the end, I suspect that TiVo will sell the app. It would bring in a lot of cash with little initial or ongoing cost to the company.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

I agree, they should make the app available on darn near everything. But my Minis are for the most part very solid with no issues except for random streaming app hard crashes (mostly YT, which Tivo has never fixed). In day to day usage a Mini is far superior to the Tivo app.


----------



## dmurphy (Jan 17, 2002)

wizwor said:


> Maybe. I can tell you that my Minis lose connectivity on a regular basis. So much so, that I simply power down the Mini, power down the TiVo, power up the TiVo, then wait for it to come up and power up the Mini. Maybe the apps will too if TiVo manages to get their 'call home' crap in the app.


I have two Minis mounted outdoors in TV enclosures, and never have an issue with them - powered on for many months at a time, and they work perfectly first time, every time.

The Mini is really the secret to my TiVo happiness these days .... it enables me to have a great experience no matter where in the home - or backyard - I am.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

dmurphy said:


> I have two Minis mounted outdoors in TV enclosures, and never have an issue with them - powered on for many months at a time, and they work perfectly first time, every time.


Every morning I go to the kitchen, turn on my TV and hit Live TV on the Mini. It always connects and after an hour or so I put it into Standby and power off the TV. Been like that for a few years. Yes, I'm old & retired. But I don't have a Firestick. I do have a Fire TV, but that has nothing to do with my Mini.


----------

